# Austerity



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

To break up the work on the PREUSSEN, I intermittently worked on this little coaster, Everard’s AUSTERITY. I chose to build the AUSTERITY because of the name – it seems to fit in with the times!
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

A sweet little coaster Bob!
Now we know you are building when you tell us you only have one to do.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

An 'Austerity' vessel but sailing on calm waters!
Another excellent model Bob!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
I still haven't completed the display case for it. At present working on a big one, the 19,524 gross ton CARMANIA of 1905, building to 32'=1". That gives a hull length of 21 inches. That is about the limit of what I can build easily because of my limited desk space.
Bob


----------

